# "Guitar Building": Build Thread



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Didn't know where to post this, but since I'm building a "guitar building"...

So I have moved, and lost my 500 sqft workshop / studio / home office. The new house has an office, and a basement workshop, so I'm needing a dedicated music space. Here's what I'm starting with:










The barn, according to a neighbour, was moved here many years ago. It is done, dangerous, and not salvageable so I'm having it torn down. I intend to build something as a music space. It will be super insulated and probably have a heat pump. Not sure on dimensions but I'm thinking 16x24 with a covered porch on the driveway end (where the barn door is now. There's a mature apple tree just outside the camera shot to the right.

Other than a bunch of guitars and amps, I know there will be electricity (but no plumbing) probably a TV and my stereo gear. I've always wanted a big overstuffed leather couch, but we've always had a cat. This will obviously be a cat-free zone.

So I'm making this post to document the process. Since you are all talented inspiring people, I'd gladly accept suggestions on layout, design, decor, technical things... I'm hoping to have this done by Christmas.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Oh Hell Yes!!!
You sir are building my dream right now. Ok, that is untrue, you are tearing down a shitty old barn, but you will get there. I don't think you need to have that barn "torn down" just wait until a strong breeze picks up and you just pick up the pieces. 

Are you really sure you can fit all those Gibsons into 384 sqft though??


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Exciting news Dave. When it's done we'll have to get together for a gear party  -- Looking forward to following the updates!

W.


----------



## Blamecanada312 (8 mo ago)

Awesome. Too bad. I love the barn. I put a mini split in my 30 x 40 shop and it is great. Does heat, AC and Dehumdifier. Went with a Daikan myself, there are many good ones. If you choose it or another system do not over size it. Will end up cycling on and off. Bad for the system and your wallet when paying the hydro.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

This is really cool!! 

Someone did a step-by-step build thread on their space. Don't quote me, but I have a funny feeling it was @KapnKrunch. Not sure where he housed it. It was interesting to follow.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> This is really cool!!
> 
> Someone did a step-by-step build thread on their space. Don't quote me, but I have a funny feeling it was @KapnKrunch. Not sure where he housed it. It was interesting to follow.


Its a long read with some sketchy advice.

For flat acoustic response: 

1) form the interior dimension to Fibonacci ratios. Also known as The Golden Rectangle. Ceiling height (smallest measurement) will determine room dimensions.

2) Knock the reverb down to a half second or less, but not dead. 

3) Get some diffusion on the upper walls & ceiling if the room is small. 

4) If you must have your speakers too close to a corner, build bass traps behind them at 200hz & 300hz (for a room with Fibonacci ratios). Otherwise place them anywhere on the diagonals of the room.









Studio-from-scratch progress.


Lucky me. I am retired with the resources to build, from scratch, a custom practice building. This building will be re-purposed as a small garage for the next owner. However, I am sure the interior space can be designed to be acoustically neutral without the need for expensive acoustical...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

KapnKrunch said:


> Its a long read with some sketchy advice.
> 
> For flat acoustic response:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much - I'm going to read through this tonight. I am sure I'll have a ton of questions if you're up for it. Without any reason other than personal preference and aesthetics, I was thinking about either a vaulted ceiling or extending it to 10 feet.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Over here you'd get prime $$$ for that weathered barn wood. Don't just put the wrecking ball to it.

I know how exciting your project can be. This below might help ... might not.

In 2004 in the Magdalen Islands, I bought what had been a stable in another life, probably sheep. The 16' X 24' structure was good enough that I didn't need to mess with it. I replaced front window, door and cedar shingles on that wall of the building. I gutted the inside and rebuilt it all except for the floor. Floor was black locust, beautiful wide dark planks, but there were 6 layers of floor covering hiding it. Cleaned it and varnished it as is. Strengthened walls and roof and built a sleeping pad hanging from the roof trusses. Didn't have to worry about insulation since it was going to be use solely for a summer business, my art gallery.

Pictures from just as I was starting to strip inside to a few days before opening. Man it stunk in there ...

Back wall was all shelves (what's on the floor)
















Done in a month ! Gallery did business for 3 summers.
















Sleeping pad and storage


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BGood said:


> Over here you'd get prime $$$ for that weathered barn wood. Don't just put the wrecking ball to it.
> 
> I know how exciting your project can be. This below might help ... might not.
> 
> ...


Me thinks your shed was built a bit better than that train wreck he has. That's a really nice resto you did on that thing!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I agree. Do not trash the old building materials. 

Try to (at least) face to new with the old. It will look cool, and blend in better. 

Personal opinion, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> I agree. Do not trash the old building materials.
> 
> Try to (at least) face to new with the old. It will look cool, and blend in better.
> 
> Personal opinion, but I think it's worth it.


Yes. You probably have enough of those old planks to cover the 3 walls that will show from up front.

I would also try to respect the simple style and proportions of that old barn. 12:12 roof and short/narrow eaves. You could have a big sliding door like the one there now that hides a regular door / window. Basically make it look like an old barn.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Its a long read with some sketchy advice.
> 
> For flat acoustic response:
> 
> ...


Just skimmed through that thread - great info.

This gave me a chuckle:


KapnKrunch said:


> Given that I hate recording, mixing, etc... don't wanna learn it.


"Predictions are hard, especially about the future" -- Yogi Berra


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> personal preference and aesthetics, I was thinking about either a vaulted ceiling or extending it to 10 feet.


Let the discussion begin! I found that I really enjoy this subject. 

Make a studio that sounds good first, and looks good second. The vault is a not a good idea acoustically. 

Gilford states, “...slanting... to avoid parallel surfaces.... does not remove colorations; it only makes them more difficult to predict.” If you vault, I guess just deaden the mofo to eliminate unwanted focusing or reflecting of frequencies. 

Better to go with a higher, flat ceiling to make your calculations easy. 









Golden Ratio Calculator


This golden ratio calculator helps you find the lengths of the segments which form the beautiful, divine golden ratio.




www.omnicalculator.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> Over here you'd get prime $$$ for that weathered barn wood. Don't just put the wrecking ball to it.
> 
> I know how exciting your project can be. This below might help ... might not.
> 
> ...


Nice work - thanks for sharing. I wish the material was worth saving, but most of the wood has dry rot throughout.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Nice work - thanks for sharing. I wish the material was worth saving, but most of the wood has dry rot throughout.


Boo! That's too bad.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

You need to build a little tunnel so you can easily go back and forth between the house and the guitars in the bad weather . 

Sounds like a cool project. Do you have an option to build upon (extend) the house?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Dru Edwards said:


> Sounds like a cool project. Do you have an option to build upon (extend) the house?


I have the land, but I prefer to have it detached.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> I have the land, but I prefer to have it detached.


Great idea, I used to have a detached shop that herself had to walk thru the snow to get there. She never went there. My shop is now attached to the house and she thinks she should park her SUV in there and do projects in there?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Didn't know where to post this, but since I'm building a "guitar building"...
> 
> So I have moved, and lost my 500 sqft workshop / studio / home office. The new house has an office, and a basement workshop, so I'm needing a dedicated music space. Here's what I'm starting with:
> 
> ...


Probably not practical, but I’d try to save the barn and build the new structure inside of it. It looks so cool as is.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Never try and save a dry rot old building, too expensive. Tear it down and build a similar building. If you can save some of the timber for the interior. In the end you will have something that out lives you.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MarkM said:


> Never try and save a dry rot old building, too expensive. Tear it down and build a similar building. If you can save some of the timber for the interior. In the end you will have something that out lives you.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


I was hopeful someone would come along and say it. Just because it's old does not mean it is good. Nothing like some lead paint and lacquer to make you feel alive. Frame some old boards or light them on fire and have the carbon deposit pressed into a diamond or something but for the love of god tear that thing down and put it to rest.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

For the many of you who recommend saving the structure, or parts of it, you'll have to trust me on this one - it's toast. I'm not the type to throw away a building, and have in the past gone to unreasonable expense to preserve the old, but this would be refloating the Titanic - too much time spent at the bottom I'm afraid. Demolition starts tomorrow!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> For the many of you who recommend saving the structure, or parts of it, you'll have to trust me on this one - it's toast. I'm not the type to throw away a building, and have in the past gone to unreasonable expense to preserve the old, but this would be refloating the Titanic - too much time spent at the bottom I'm afraid. Demolition starts tomorrow!


You're in front of it, we aren't. I'll take your word for it. 

So, enough of this... get building mister!!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@BlueRocker we need an update, I’m all excited!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MarkM said:


> @BlueRocker we need an update, I’m all excited!


probably just bought another LP and forgot all about it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Barn is down. Been dealing with food poisoning all weekend.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

well that looks like punky wood!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

About 22+ years ago I took on the task of building a home studio with the intentions of offering recording services to local musicians in my neck of the woods as well as recording my own material. I didn't know squat about studio construction so I began the journey of unearthing as much information as possible by reading several books on the topic.

I started the project around 2000 with the first phase being the control room followed by the live room construction. It took a couple years as I went solo with the construction. I chipped away at it in the evenings during week days after the 8 hour work day and a couple 6 to 8 hours days on the weekends when possible. Due to the methods used it was like doing a basement renovation three times over. In the end the results met my expectations for the two existing spaces I had to work with,... especially with the control room which is located directly below the living room area on the second level of the house. I can mix all night long if necessary at normal levels of 75db and occasional monitor referencing of 100+db with no sound issues permeating to the upper levels of the house. The live room results where successful as well considering it is located above ground level. The main concern was to keep the outside noise from entering the structure and of course to keep the inside volumes from disturbing the neighbours while bands were recording live off the floor. The live room was basically an unfinished sun room when I bought the home so I had the luxury of building form a studded shell of a room,... problem was it was directly connected to where the bedrooms are located on the fourth level of the house. So even though the room is adequately sound proof constructed there is no recording a Marshall stack cranked at 110db during the wee hours of the night,... unless the wife is away for the weekend, lol.

Anyways, the following videos is what I documented during the construction. The first of the control room and the second of the live room,... which may be more along the lines of what you may be constructing. Thought that perhaps some of the techniques may help with your project. There has recently been some higher end recording equipment installations since the videos were taken,... oh, yeah,... I'm gonna make a ton of money now, lol.










Here is some of the books I have read covering the basic approaches to construction.























These books explain much more in-depth approaches.
















Added some PDF info as well.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Midnight Rider said:


> About 22+ years ago I took on the task of building a home studio with the intentions of offering recording services to local musicians in my neck of the woods as well as recording my own material. I didn't know squat about studio construction so I began the journey of unearthing as much information as possible by reading several books on the topic.
> 
> I started the project around 2000 with the first phase being the control room followed by the live room construction. It took a couple years as I went solo with the construction. I chipped away at it in the evenings during week days after the 8 hour work day and a couple 6 to 8 hours days on the weekends when possible. Due to the methods used it was like doing a basement renovation three times over. In the end the results met my expectations for the two existing spaces I had to work with,... especially with the control room which is located directly below the living room area on the second level of the house. I can mix all night long if necessary at normal levels of 75db and occasional monitor referencing of 100+db with no sound issues permeating to the upper levels of the house. The live room results where successful as well considering it is located above ground level. The main concern was to keep the outside noise from entering the structure and of course to keep the inside volumes from disturbing the neighbours while bands were recording live off the floor. The live room was basically an unfinished sun room when I bought the home so I had the luxury of building form a studded shell of a room,... problem was it was directly connected to where the bedrooms are located on the fourth level of the house. So even though the room is adequately sound proof constructed there is no recording a Marshall stack cranked at 110db during the wee hours of the night,... unless the wife is away for the weekend, lol.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the very generous post. There's a lot to digest here but I look forward to watching the videos.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The barn is down!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> The barn is down!
> 
> View attachment 420400


Is any of that wood in good enough shape to be reused? If so that should save a considerable amount of dough when taking into account the current price lumber.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Midnight Rider said:


> Is any of that wood in good enough shape to be reused? If so that should save a considerable amount of dough when taking into account the current price lumber.


Most is rotten. Not worth picking through.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Most is rotten. Not worth picking through.


That’s a shame based on potential cost savings and the aesthetic factor. 

Do you have a timeline for new construction? We waited a year to have a contractor with availability. He started in early May and now it’s stalled due to the trusses being out of stock?!?!
Not sure what the situation out your end of the country is though.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> That’s a shame based on potential cost savings and the aesthetic factor.
> 
> Do you have a timeline for new construction? We waited a year to have a contractor with availability. He started in early May and now it’s stalled due to the trusses being out of stock?!?!
> Not sure what the situation out your end of the country is though.


I'm trying to decide between a prefab building and building on-site. The prefab is 10 weeks for delivery. The guy I hired to take down the old building said he may be able to do a build in place. If we build I don't think we'd be using trusses anyway, and I'll probably use locally milled wood except for the pressure treated stuff so I don't expect materials to be an issue. I'm hoping to have everything weather tight by end of October, and finish it out over the winter.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> I'm trying to decide between a prefab building and building on-site. The prefab is 10 weeks for delivery. The guy I hired to take down the old building said he may be able to do a build in place. If we build I don't think we'd be using trusses anyway, and I'll probably use locally milled wood except for the pressure treated stuff so I don't expect materials to be an issue. I'm hoping to have everything weather tight by end of October, and finish it out over the winter.


Got curious bout the world of small pre-fab cabins/sheds. Was surprised how many offering there are by various companies.
Not sure if this will help you out in your search but here's what I found.
Technical Resources for The Woody Log Cabin System | Log Cabins | Temporary Log Cabin Housing
















Yoder's Portable Buildings - Portable Lofted Cabins
Summer Cabin - Bunkie Life
Backyard Office & Home Studios | Summerwood Products
https://northcountrysheds.com/cabins
EZLog Ontario Bunkies, Sheds, Cottages & Garages - Walkerton, Ontario
LARGER CABINS & BUNKIES Archives - Sawmill Structures
Best Prefab and Modular Cottages and Cabins in Ontario | Pricing, Reviews & Specs | PrefabList

Old Hickory Buildings & Sheds: https://www.oldhickorybuildings.com/products
Franchise near your location: Old Hickory Sheds

Was going to build my own shed a few years ago but decided to buy an Old Hickory structure after stopping at one of their local roadside display yards just down the road from me. The construction is very solid with 2x4 framing and can easily be insulated and finished inside. They have a wide array of models and configurations and will deliver to your installation site. You can also configure the build to your specs and choose various options.
They transported mine once of the truck with a mule through a field and eased it nicely onto the prepared pad surface.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Midnight Rider what are the dimensions of that barn.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Midnight Rider said:


> eased it nicely onto the prepared pad surface


You had it set up against a tree?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

MarkM said:


> @Midnight Rider what are the dimensions of that barn.


I'd say 10' X 12'


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Midnight Rider said:


> View attachment 421209
> 
> View attachment 421210


If you intend to insulate the space, that kind of log construction will have tons of heat loss with all those thermal bridges.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

My neighbour's sister is selling an old hickory building that she just bought (14x24). She was pretty much asking what she paid for it in April, and I'd have to move it. Hard pass on that.

We've decided to build one in place. It will be 16 x 20 and I'm going to raise the ceiling to 9 ft. I'm giving the middle finger to Fibonacci and building a big comfy room I can rock out in. Site prep starts in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'll sell you a building I just bought... for cost, PLUS you can pay to move it.

You sure she isn't a seller on reverb?

Site build is the way buddy, looking forward to seeing this happen. Hopefully it will spur me on to get on with it. Lord knows it is overdue.

Best of luck.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

MarkM said:


> @Midnight Rider what are the dimensions of that barn.


10' x 12',... bought in 2018,...$4,923 all in.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

laristotle said:


> You had it set up against a tree?
> View attachment 421241


No,... kind of looks like that in the pic.The Cedars were trimmed back before the installation and there is a couple feet of space between the back of the shed and Cedar trunks.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

BGood said:


> I'd say 10' X 12'


Good 👁.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

A little more progress today.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

PS - costs add up pretty quickly on this project. Here's the damage so far:

Barn removal: labour, disposal fees, trucking - $3500 (it was FULL of crap from 50 years of junk collectors plus the demolition debris I hid in it over the winter)

Machines today:
Delivery / Pickup: $160 each way per machine - $640 total
Fuel - $120 (guestimate)
Machine rental - $800

Stone / Class A gravel - $800
Labour - $740

So far $6500 for a gravelly square in my back yard. Can't wait to see the lumber cost.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Ouch man!

Now I know why I have been putting off my shop....


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> PS - costs add up pretty quickly on this project. Here's the damage so far:
> 
> Barn removal: labour, disposal fees, trucking - $3500 (it was FULL of crap from 50 years of junk collectors plus the demolition debris I hid in it over the winter)
> 
> ...


How much do you estimate the total cost to be, 10 LP’s?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

MarkM said:


> How much do you estimate the total cost to be, 10 LP’s?


I'm figuring another six Les Paul standards to get the thing built and weather tight. Then an R8 to complete the interior, unless I spray foam it then it'll be a Murphy Labs Heavy aged R9.

I don't know if using Les Pauls as a unit of currency makes it better or worse...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Just met with the builder this morning. We're going to the lumber yard tomorrow morning to order the materials. Here's a budget update now that I have some finalized numbers:

Barn demolition and removal - $3500, site preparation $2610, materials $13,870.63, construction labour $10,000. So $29,980.63 plus whatever we do for electrical, heating, insulation, and interior finishes.

The building will be 16x20, oriented north-south. The south side faces out my driveway and will have a single window. West side facing the back yard (and fire pit) has one window and 36" entrance door. East side borders on my neighbour's driveway and will have 3x 17x36 windows placed high on the wall. Ceilings are 9 feet, and the roof pitch is 6-12. I'm thinking about partitioning off the North end 6 feet to create a 6x16 room for storage and a workbench, which would leave the main space ~14x16.

Since I don't have any photos, here's a shot of our other reno project. This week we replaced all the plumbing in the house. I had to demo the drywall in our dining room which is directly below the bathroom on the second floor. As you can see in the photo, between the original "plumbers" who cut the notches in the top of the joists, and the idiot previous owners who cut the bottom notches in the joists, they left me about 1.5" of wood holding up the second floor. It's being restructured next Monday, until then I think I'm showering at the office (this is holding up our tub).


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Just met with the builder this morning. We're going to the lumber yard tomorrow morning to order the materials. Here's a budget update now that I have some finalized numbers:
> 
> Barn demolition and removal - $3500, site preparation $2610, materials $14,281.55, construction labour $10,000. So $30,391.55 plus whatever we do for electrical, heating, insulation, and interior finishes.
> 
> ...


Yikes!!!! I hate cuts in joists. A joist's strength relies on its integrity over the entire length! For someone to notch the bottom after seeing the top has already been compromised is just nuts.
I’d get a Jack post under that and another one directly under it in the basement too.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> Yikes!!!! I hate cuts in joists. A joists strength relies on its integrity over the entire length! For someone to notch the bottom after seeing the top has already been compromised is just nuts.
> I’d get a Jack post under that and another one directly under it in the basement too.


We'll be building a temporary wall in the basement underneath, then a temporary beam to jack these up - there's currently 3/4" deflection at the notched area over four feet. There are five of them that are notched. Will sister new joists along side with construction adhesive and screws the full length of the originals.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

^^^PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is some info on the sound proofing product called SONOPAN that is made in Canada. I am currently doing a rec room renovation and discovered the item at Home Depot. The 26lb 4' x 8' panels are $30.00 each and made of recycled wood(MSL Fibre). Depending on which installation method you choose an STC (Sound Transmission Class) of up to 68 can be achieved. Use ROXUL /Rockwool Safe'n'Sound where possible and you can further improve the level sound proofing.
Wish this stuff existed when I built my studios 20+ years ago. 
Sound Barrier Technology | Noise Stop Technology | Soundproofing
Installation Resources - SONOpan
Exceptional Sound Proof Board SONOpan | Noise STOP Technology
Blog - SONOpan

Home Depot: https://www.homedepot.ca/product/so...anels4-foot-x-8-foot-75-inch-thick/1000441119


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Work has begun.










Improvised tent to cover the "spruce gold"


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You can get a permit to build a building that size in NS on pavers like that?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm thinking there's not much permitting going on in my area - here's my neighbor's workshop. This being built on pavers and PT beams is about 10,000% more structurally sound than the rotted sills and field stone foundation of the "barn" (refer to post #1). Building permits not required here if you're under a certain size, single story detached structure.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

A bit of progress on a hot humid day.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> Improvised tent to cover the "spruce gold"
> 
> View attachment 426945











I'd be chaining a hungry Pitbull to that tent frame each night for total protection of that 'Spruce Gold' pile you have there,...🐕,... which may soon take the place as the #1 target over Catalytic Converters for petty thieves, lol.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Well some of it's gone, but we got another delivery. Not a lot of progress due to materials delay and the oppressive heat, but here's a few more pics of insulating the floor.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Well some of it's gone, but we got another delivery. Not a lot of progress due to materials delay and the oppressive heat, but here's a few more pics of insulating the floor.
> 
> View attachment 428649
> View attachment 428650
> ...


Did you price a concrete slab? Probably not much in difference. I’m removing my 14’x24’ wood deck and putting down a 16’x24’ concrete pad less than $1500. I’m doing all the work.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Vally said:


> Did you price a concrete slab? Probably not much in difference. I’m removing my 14’x24’ wood deck and putting down a 16’x24’ concrete pad less than $1500. I’m doing all the work.


I didn't give concrete too much consideration as I want to heat the space and I don't need the flexibility to turn it into a garage.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Got a wall today.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Got back from a short vacation, it grew a bit while we were gone.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You will be moving in in no time!


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

A friend and myself started a 26’x40’ garage, 10’ walls, 8/12 pitch roof. This is what we did in 3 days.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Two guys? To put up those heavy scissor trusses? I hope you had a machine to help. Nice progress for both shops


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikev7305 said:


> Two guys? To put up those heavy scissor trusses? I hope you had a machine to help. Nice progress for both shops


Truss were on the ground when we got there, all put in place by hand. The 40’ walls we built in two sections


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Man that ain't easy hats off to you guys. Everytime I help my framer buddy do a shop I'm always the cut man cuz I can't handle the walking the plank truss work


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I worked for a buddy in my youth that slammed 2 garage packages a day up! He subbed out the shingles, overhead doors and siding. I was the truss walker.
Now I wouldn’t be caught dead up on trusses, not interested in even being the guy on the chop saw!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Deleted by poster.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

We have a roof now










Siding starting


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Windows and door finally installed. Should be done the exterior this week weather permitting.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Windows and door finally installed. Should be done the exterior this week weather permitting.
> 
> View attachment 434428
> View attachment 434429
> ...



Coming along very nicely. May I as why the three windows on the one wall are up so high?

I'm sure there's a logical reason.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Coming along very nicely. May I as why the three windows on the one wall are up so high?
> 
> I'm sure there's a logical reason.


The building is right on the property line and I wanted to let some eastern light in while maintaining privacy. Plus 9 foot ceilings the windows don't get in the way of hanging guitars on the wall, or a big TV. Plus wanted ventilation on 3 sides.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That all makes sense. I knew there were reasons.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Windows and door finally installed. Should be done the exterior this week weather permitting.
> 
> View attachment 434428
> View attachment 434429
> ...


Looking good. Won’t be long before you are rockn’ in there. 🎸😎🎸


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Exterior is complete. Need to put on the door knob tomorrow. This job will be put on hold as I need this space for storage while we have some interior work done on our house.

I'm thinking neon sign.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Looking good buddy. Buttoned up is a nice feeling. Plus, if you use it for storage to facilitate the inside the wife will have an easier time understanding. I cant help but think though... if you took all your guitars and amps out, would you really need to free up additional space for storage


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> Looking good buddy. Buttoned up is a nice feeling. Plus, if you use it for storage to facilitate the inside the wife will have an easier time understanding. I cant help but think though... if you took all your guitars and amps out, would you really need to free up additional space for storage


We're doing drywall and flooring plus new windows so I pretty much have to empty out the main floor.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> We're doing drywall and flooring plus new windows so I pretty much have to empty out the main floor.


Ewwwwwwww
I would just lock myself inside my new building and stay there hoping someone else might do that for me 

God how I loath boarding, and taping. I will willing and gladly do anything else.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> Ewwwwwwww
> I would just lock myself inside my new building and stay there hoping someone else might do that for me
> 
> God how I loath boarding, and taping. I will willing and gladly do anything else.


That task is always subcontracted out to a guy that drinks to much. I once drove a 3 man board and tape crew that none of them had a licence in a 78 Ford cab and a half.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MarkM said:


> That task is always subcontracted out to a guy that drinks to much. I once drove a 3 man board and tape crew that none of them had a licence in a 78 Ford cab and a half.


Its funny because it's true.

It's ok if I say this because as a floor layer, we aren't any better


----------

